# Parfait, Please



## chef robert (Jul 29, 2006)

I need a recipe for a parfait I could make in about five minutes, and I need to make about thirty of them. I've tried looking for recipes on the Internet, but they are all pretty complicated and I could make them in a jiffy. I would prefer something with fruit and minimal nuts so I don't give someone hives.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

How about this one? I haven't tried it but it looks easy:

http://fooddownunder.com/cgi-bin/recipe.cgi?r=160690


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Chef Robert,

If you are concerned about anyone with a nut allergy, then do not put any nuts a recipe because even trace amounts can kill anyone with a severe enough allergy. It's better to make sure that people eating any dish can clearly see that there are nuts in the dish so they can make an informed decision.

Are you looking for an American parfait (ice cream, fruit, whipped cream) or French parfait (custard, fruit, fruit puree)? If you want something simple, just look for the highest quality ripe fruit you can find and go from there.


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

If you want easy....canned pudding...canned cherry pie filling...canned pudding...canned cherry pie filling. Maybe some whipped cream on top. Looks pretty in a parfait glass. Myself, I make a vanilla pudding...but if easy and quick is what you need...go for it!


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

But I agree. What type. Cream, whipped cream, triffle, chocolate, tiramisu...also what type of presentation? 

You can make an easy bavarian cream folding pastry cream into whipped cream. 

I use this for Napoleons. Pipe it between prepared puff pastry. I'd add a layer of fresh fruit, coulis, another pastry more stuff then top with a glaze.

I've used the same thing for parfaits. Basically the same idea only using slices of sponge cake sprinkled with liquor, fruit, cream, chocolate cream, brownie bits, ganache, ...

I'm assuming since nuts are an issue that maybe chocolate might be as well?

So what are you thinking about the end result?

April


----------

